# Motorola Edge having very odd screen issues



## 24Troberts (11 mo ago)

My Motorola edge started having screen issues last night, where those bars on the screen in the photo would slowly appear until the screen updated. I was able to use the touchscreen, but if I opened my camera or other apps (Google maps being the only other one I tried) it would freeze my screen and those bars would start to appear again until the screen updated. The odd thing is that this doesn't take up the full screen, there's a small sliver at the very top where the notification bar is that works fine. Today, however, my screen is immediately frozen except for the top sliver as those bars slowly appear. The touchscreen still works, and the color and thickness of the bars changes if I scroll to another page. The issue is that now the bars don't go away if the screen updates. Any ideas as to what caused this, or how to fix it? It hasn't been dropped in water, nor are there any cracks on the screen besides a tiny one near the speaker at the bottom right corner. Side note, the white in the top corner is a reflection of light.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Most likely you will need to bring it in for repair.


----------

